

Show HN: Create a mobile adventure game for your next date - voltaire

This was initially a valentine&#x27;s day surprise for my girlfriend. I got a lot of positive feedback, and have been testing the concept with ad traffic to see if there&#x27;s broader appeal. I myself am not convinced this is worth pursuing.<p>The premise of the game is quite simple: your significant other completes real-life missions (e.g. go on a hike with you), earns tokens, and then redeems the tokens for prizes (e.g. dinner and a movie).<p>You come up with the missions, tokens rewarded, and prizes and input them into the system. You then send them a link to the game that they open on their phone. The two of you work together to complete the missions. As they go through each mission, you use your own phone to mark them off as completed.<p>URL: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;katiesbigadventure.com<p>Pros:
- Fairly novel idea
- Potential for viral growth (people will be sharing their adventures)<p>Challenges:
- Hard to easily explain concept
- Low potential for recurring revenue (people will likely do it once)
- Competing for attention with higher margin products (jewelry, flowers, etc). Drives up ad rates.<p>I&#x27;d love to get the HN take. Is this worth pursuing? Do you see any potential?
======
monroepe
I think it's a cool idea. I wouldn't really use it, because my wife wouldn't
really be into that sort of thing. I don't think it will make you any money,
but it was a sweet thing to do for Valentine's Day.

------
ekin
Gamifying daily activities interest me. I would not mind giving $10 for an
interesting date. Yet it looks complicated at first. A simple explanation or a
demo can get you some traction.

------
voltaire
Clickable: [http://katiesbigadventure.com](http://katiesbigadventure.com)

------
MegaLeon
Nice. Can you give us some details about how this was made?

